# Termite, aphid, ant?



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

I found this bugger and a few others, including one that has wings and is a little darker in color, yesterday while remounting an orchid. I suppose there could be a colony of whatever they are at the green house the orchid came from... hopefully not in my viv. I bottled those that I found, so I can get more shots if necessary.

Profile:










Head:










It, and the others (about four in total), are all smaller than a pin head, maybe less than half the size of wingless melanos, if that helps.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

pics are blurry, but it looks like it might be a trichogramma wasp.


































They are parasitoids of eggs. Mostly Lepidopteran eggs. Some the smallest wasps. 


James


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the quick response! 

I think those wasps are similar to my mystery bug, but I feel that the eyes, antennae, wings, and thorax are a little different. Also, the guys I found don't seem to bare any stripes. I took some pics of the darker, winged one, but I'm afraid I can't get any better resolution for you; it was very agitated and wouldn't hold still in the light. :? You can see most of the differences I pointed out though..



















Thanks again,
Mike


----------



## philthelizard (Sep 24, 2006)

Actually, that is not a termite, aphid, ant, or wasp. It is a Psocoptera, also known as a book or bark louse, although it is not a true louse, like a butterfly is not a fly. I don't think you need to worry about it being in your tank. Just another level of microflora. It should make a nice snack for the frogs or die and add to the decay cycle of the tank. Hope this helps.

phil


----------

